# Hungarian Dance



## Omnimusic

Hello TC members,

I am posting a short piece It is a Hungarian Czárdás (and goes in a strict 2/4 metre).
I got inspired after a visit to Hungary and playing some Hungarian folk music. There is fantastic music in that country!

It is still a rudimental version and not particularly sophisticated, but it was fun to put down on paper! A friend of mine suggested that I should orchestrate it, and I might have a go for that, and include some expansions and embellishments.
You will find the piece at: URL: http://picosong.com/wsyFf

I would be grateful to find out what you think about it.

Best regards.


----------



## nikola

Well, I do like it. Quite melodic.


----------



## KjellPrytz

Beautiful! Maybe the left hand is a bit monotonic, but since it is a dance it might be essential to keep the rhythm.
It reminds me of Brahm's composition, although the contrasting theme is soft instead of explosive.
Good work.


----------



## Omnimusic

Thank you Nikola and Kjell for your feedback. I am glad that you like it. As I pointed out before, the piece is rather simplistic, and not at all as sophisticated as the Hungarian dances of Brahms. But it was fun to write it. I think that the monotonic rhythm together with the repeated theme it is kind of catchy in its own way, and could do well for dancing.


----------



## Vasks

Omnimusic said:


> I think that the monotonic rhythm together with the repeated theme it is kind of catchy in its own way


Because it's a short piece, you can get away with not changing the left hand accompaniment rhythm, but don't fool yourself thinking it's catchy by being the same. You've cleverly used slight unexpected changes of harmony in this piece, so you should consider the same regarding rhythm. There are very simple ways to either use one less note (think of the second being held out through where the 3rd note is) or using one more note; doubling the number of notes where the second note is)


----------



## Omnimusic

Vasks said:


> Because it's a short piece, you can get away with not changing the left hand accompaniment rhythm, but don't fool yourself thinking it's catchy by being the same. You've cleverly used slight unexpected changes of harmony in this piece, so you should consider the same regarding rhythm. There are very simple ways to either use one less note (think of the second being held out through where the 3rd note is) or using one more note; doubling the number of notes where the second note is)


Hello Vasks
Thanks a lot for your feedback and your suggestions.

I actually do know a lot of methods to vary rhythms, including the ones you suggested, but I am not convinced that your proposed variations would make the piece any more "catchy". In fact, I already included a sustained second note in one of the measures (at 1´09") and I doubled the third bass note at 1´19" . Moreover, at 0´19" , 0´30" and 1´21", I changed the beat structure. The overall steady rhythm is intended for dancing, and I never considered this simple piece to be some kind of "musique de salon".

In the classical csárdás dance, there are usually huge variations in dynamics and tempo (often ranging between extreme ritardando´s and accellerando´s). And repetitively,the music can go on and on like that. I think that this is the most powerful way to avoid monotony for this type of music.

I actually considered changes in tempo, but then, I found the piece to be too short for this. If I decide to expand the piece, I would definitely include tempo variations and additional changes in rhythm and dynamics.

ps. I detected one place, where I want to make a change (at 0´59"). The repetition in the bass line is not very elegant. I will change the second beat into something else. ds


----------



## Captainnumber36

Very fun piece, I enjoyed it very much! Thanks for sharing. I especially enjoyed the changes between major/minor.


----------



## Sekhar

I really like this piece, very enjoyable...I think I can listen to it like 10 times without getting tired. I especially liked your main theme (which I presume is a parallel period) and choice of chords, like the one at 0:28. The big achievement IMO is that it seems to me like one of those deceptively simple tunes that has sound formal constructs underneath but sounds like it does not, which is the kind of goal I shoot for myself. I'm not a fan of music that is complex for the sake of being complex. Please consider posting your score.


----------



## Phil loves classical

it is definitely catchy. I couldn't get it out of my mind after hearing it. Nice variations on the melody.


----------



## Omnimusic

Thank you, Captainnumber, Sekhar and Phil for your feedback! 

I am very glad that you all like this piece, and it looks like I am not the only person who thinks it is catchy. It is simplistic, but I can tell you that some serious thinking has gone into this piece. I agree with you Sekhar, that complex music for the sake of being complex is absolutely nothing to strive for. If you look back in history, you will find that some of the most famous composers have created simple music with a lasting impact.

Unfortunately I am not in the position to post my scores, since I am in discussion with publishers. I do not know if they are at all interested in this particular piece or this kind of style, but I have to be a bit careful. I hope that you understand my situation.

Best regards.


----------



## Phil loves classical

You definitely have the skill in composing. Why don't you try something more progressive or contemporary? Personally I feel a lot of music pre-20th century has been beaten to death by the warhorses, and become boring run-throughs in compositional exercises (generally), and way too rigid in harmony. You can't escape hiding the score, I think the framework is quite obvious :devil: one of the problems with catchy music.


----------



## Omnimusic

Phil loves classical said:


> You definitely have the skill in composing. Why don't you try something more progressive or contemporary? Personally I feel a lot of music pre-20th century has been beaten to death by the warhorses, and become boring run-throughs in compositional exercises (generally), and way too rigid in harmony. You can't escape hiding the score, I think the framework is quite obvious :devil: one of the problems with catchy music.


Thanks Phil for your quick comment. Well, there are always some people who want me to compose something more "modern". The problem is that I don´t want to compose something which I do not like myself. I could not dream of writing something avant-garde/atonal. And since I do not like this style, I would not be able to do it either.

I don´t mind if some people think that my music is boring/old-fashioned/bygone etc. There are many other people who like it and actually want to play it. I should also say that I am not striving (like some other people do) to become a famous composer.

You are of course right about the possibility that someone will copy my work, using the sound file. But why should they actually want to do this at all if it has already been "beaten to death by the war horses"? But if I put the score on internet, no publisher in the world would want to look at it any more. It would be harmless if somebody produces a score on basis of the sound file for personal use, but if they would use it in a larger context or publish it (on internet or elsewhere), it would be regarded as a copyright infringement.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Omnimusic said:


> Thanks Phil for your quick comment. Well, there are always some people who want me to compose something more "modern". The problem is that I don´t want to compose something which I do not like myself. I could not dream of writing something avant-garde/atonal. And since I do not like this style, I would not be able to do it either.
> 
> I don´t mind if some people think that my music is boring/old-fashioned/bygone etc. There are many other people who like it and actually want to play it. I should also say that I am not striving (like some other people do) to become a famous composer.
> 
> You are of course right about the possibility that someone will copy my work, using the sound file. But why should they actually want to do this at all if it has already been "beaten to death by the war horses"? But if I put the score on internet, no publisher in the world would want to look at it any more. It would be harmless if somebody produces a score on basis of the sound file for personal use, but if they would use it in a larger context or publish it (on internet or elsewhere), it would be regarded as a copyright infringement.


Great attitude, well articulated, I agree with all your points.


----------



## Torkelburger

Omnimusic said:


> Well, there are always some people who want me to compose something more "modern". The problem is that I don´t want to compose something which I do not like myself. I could not dream of writing something avant-garde/atonal. And since I do not like this style, I would not be able to do it either.


You should write what you are good at and are interested in, so keep doing what you are doing. But maybe someday you'll want to broaden your horizons and express yourself in new ways. It sounds like you've been exposed to very narrow styles of modern music. The good news is that there is so much out there, you are bound to find something you like. It's just going to take a lot of work to learn about them and what makes them tick. There is more to modern music than avant-garde and atonal music. Not everything is Schoenberg's Op. 11 or Op. 25. Much of modern music is conservative and tonal. And even beautiful. Much of it for solo piano. See what you think of the following pieces. I find them very inspiring.

The variations at 3:57 are exceptionally beautiful IMO:


----------



## Torkelburger

Two more


----------



## Merl

I really enjoyed that. A lot more going on that first appears.......


----------



## Annied

After the first second my left foot was tapping, after 15 seconds the right foot joined in and about 40 seconds in both feet began doing an "alternative time step" routine under the desk. So yes, I very much enjoyed it. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Omnimusic

Hello Merl and Annied,

Thank you very much for your feedback! I am actually a bit amazed! I never thought that I would receive so much positive response for posting this little piece.

Best regards.


----------



## Omnimusic

Torkelburger said:


> You should write what you are good at and are interested in, so keep doing what you are doing. But maybe someday you'll want to broaden your horizons and express yourself in new ways. It sounds like you've been exposed to very narrow styles of modern music. The good news is that there is so much out there, you are bound to find something you like. It's just going to take a lot of work to learn about them and what makes them tick. There is more to modern music than avant-garde and atonal music. Not everything is Schoenberg's Op. 11 or Op. 25. Much of modern music is conservative and tonal. And even beautiful. Much of it for solo piano. See what you think of the following pieces. I find them very inspiring.
> 
> Hello Torkelburger,
> 
> Thank you very much for your letter. It was very kind of you to put the effort in posting all these pieces.
> I should mention that I have actually been exposed to fair amount of modern music of various styles, but I find it virtually impossible to keep track of the work of the numerous modern composers.
> 
> Of course, there is plenty of modern music which is tonal and conservative. And some of it is indeed beautiful. But then, in the end- what is beautiful? It is essentially a question of taste, which can be very different from person to person. This is a fact which I acknowledge and have respect for.
> 
> The music which you posted is certainly interesting (although I have to say that I don´t like all of it). There is quite a lot of material to digest, so I only did a quick skimming through the pieces. A lot of the harmony (or what I perceived as a lack of harmony) and some of the modulations did not make much sense for my ears. But there is one thing which I immediately thought was fascinating: All these composers seem to have an outstanding feeling for rhythm, phrasing, dynamics and an overall balance of timing (short as well as long period- timing). This is inspiring! Perfect timing is so important!
> I should also say that I appreciated, that some of the pieces included a video of the score. This makes it so much easier to see what is going on.
> 
> I have no additional comments for the moment, but, in due time, I will let you know more in detail what I think about the pieces, if you are interested.
> 
> Best regards, and thanks again.


----------



## Torkelburger

You're welcome! And yes, I would love to hear any thoughts and ideas you have about the pieces.


----------

